# ECS GeForce7050M-M V2.0



## cybersonic (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok guys my system setup is:

ECS GeForce7050M-M V2.0
AMD Phenom X4 9750
Kingston 4Gig DDR2 PC6400 800MHz
Antec Basiq 550W Plus Power Supply
BFG Nvidia GeForce GTX 260

I downloaded CPU-Z and ran it to see, but it shows that my multiplier is X6 and my core speed is roughly over 1Ghz, is that right? I then download another cpu speed test and it showed 2.4Ghz which I was glad. Why did CPU-Z show my cpu running so low? I look into my Bios and everything is set Auto and the HT is at 200 (Max is 1000). What should the bios setting be for my cpu. I heard only Black Edition Quad can be OC, unfortunately I believe my cpu is not the Black Edition. Does anybody know what setting my bios should be for this cpu? Does anybody know if there is an alternative in overclocking my cpu? Thanks.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 30, 2008)

cybersonic said:


> Ok guys my system setup is:
> 
> ECS GeForce7050M-M V2.0
> AMD Phenom X4 9750
> ...



It is the power savings features. Not sure what ECS calls them in the BIOS but look for things related to Speedstep or thermal management or the like.

As soon as your CPU gets some load on it then it will jump up to full speed.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2008)

With AMD's chip its called Cool'n'Quiet.

Look for that feature under Power setup.  It should be enabled by default.  It will actually run the cpu cool and save some energy.


----------



## cybersonic (Sep 30, 2008)

suraswami said:


> With AMD's chip its called Cool'n'Quiet.
> 
> Look for that feature under Power setup.  It should be enabled by default.  It will actually run the cpu cool and save some energy.



What should my HT be at?  at default it's at 200, max is 1000 or does it even matters?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 30, 2008)

suraswami said:


> With AMD's chip its called Cool'n'Quiet.
> 
> Look for that feature under Power setup.  It should be enabled by default.  It will actually run the cpu cool and save some energy.



Oops. I saw the model name 7050 and mixed it up with my ECS GF7050VT-M which is a socket 775 board. 

What he said. I would leave the power savings enabled unless you are doing extreme overclocking. It will allow your CPU to run cooler when it is not in demand.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey man, I have a ECS board and AMD CPU and I had the same thing. It is only picking up what your CPU is really is doing. So it will only show 1.4 GHz because your only running like a couple programs. It is picking up your current speed and stuff. Nothing is wrong, its the AMD software showing the current data.


----------



## cybersonic (Sep 30, 2008)

suraswami said:


> With AMD's chip its called Cool'n'Quiet.
> 
> Look for that feature under Power setup.  It should be enabled by default.  It will actually run the cpu cool and save some energy.





dadi_oh said:


> It is the power savings features. Not sure what ECS calls them in the BIOS but look for things related to Speedstep or thermal management or the like.
> 
> As soon as your CPU gets some load on it then it will jump up to full speed.



Under the Advanced Setup in Bios:
HT Frequency
AMD C&Q
Quick Power on Self Test
APIC Mode
1st/2nd/3rd Boot Device

Under the Advanced Chipset Setup:
Dram Frequency
DRAM Timing
VGA Share Memory
VGA Share Memory Value

Under the Voltage Control
Auto Detect DIMM/PCI Clk
CPU/LDT Spread Spectrum 
PCIE Spread Spectrum
SATA Spread Spectrum
iGUP Spread Spectrum


----------



## cybersonic (Oct 1, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Hey man, I have a ECS board and AMD CPU and I had the same thing. It is only picking up what your CPU is really is doing. So it will only show 1.4 GHz because your only running like a couple programs. It is picking up your current speed and stuff. Nothing is wrong, its the AMD software showing the current data.



Why does it require a certain amount of program to run at certain speed?  Doesn't CPU run at set speed for all programs?  Sounds like I'm getting rip-off from buying a 2.4GHz processor which in turn is only running at 1.4GHz.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2008)

you didnt get ripped off i runs @ 2.4ghz when it needs to run @ 2.4ghz but its a waste of power to run the internet @2.4ghz when it can run @800mhz so the motherboard downclocks it to run @800mhz

look my cpu does it to







and here it is running full speed


----------



## cybersonic (Oct 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you didnt get ripped off i runs @ 2.4ghz when it needs to run @ 2.4ghz but its a waste of power to run the internet @2.4ghz when it can run @800mhz so the motherboard downclocks it to run @800mhz
> 
> look my cpu does it to
> 
> ...



You think I can overclock this cpu even though its not a black edition?


----------

